# AntLion Modmic 2.3 Review



## Forcefedflesh (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey everyone,It's Cody AKA Forcefedflesh, been awhile but I am back at getting a review done!

Today I will be reviewing the Modmic 2.3 from Antlion they were kind enough to send me, it is a Detachable microphone to use with Existing Headphones, or even Headsets for a better performing Microphone.

So to start it off here are some specifications also the packaging.

The Antlion Modmic 2.3 comes in a Recyclable cardboard cylindrical container made out of a cardboard that is waste free.
Of course you can also keep it and use it to contain the modmic on travels to lan's or other events.




Included: One ModMic 2.3 (it's the 2.0 electronics in the 3.0's body)  plus two (2) base clasps.
3.5 mm jack, plus one (1) Foam Microphone Windscreen, plus one (1) alcohol wipe. For PC computers.
Jack: 3.5mm
Pattern: Omnidirectional
Sensitivity: -26 ± 3 dBResponse: 30 Hz–17.5 kHz ± 3 dB
SNR: 58+ dB
Impedance: 2.2 KΩ
Operating Voltage: 1 to 10V
Max current at 2.0V: 500 µA
Max input SPL: 110 dB

(ADDED NOTE: The External Tubing seems to be possibly Brass)

Sadly I forgot to add in the picture the Foam screen on the package contents.




Getting into assembly, the Modmic base clasps have which I believe to be a two sided tape on them which is fairly strong as well to hold the Microphones weight and stay stuck onto the headphones/headset/area you desire to put it on, I found this great because it's not limited to just headphones also it becomes in a sense universal to headphones if you ever upgrade.
There is also a magnet to attach to the other piece of the modmic setup which holds the microphone so you can easily keep the mic in place as well as detach, also you don't have to take off your headset to reattach it because the magnets do all the work.




Now with the actual part that holds the microphone you simply unscrew the top,stick the mic in, and screw the top back on.
This also has a strong powerful magnet to attach to the other magnet to hold the pieces in place to have a strong hold together, but at the same time easily removable if you want to remove the mic.




Next up is preparing the mic for use by connecting the two cables together.
The cables are separated, which I personally like because you can store it back into the container it came in if you want to travel with it somewhere, so it prevents breaking apart and damaging the mic, also if you ever do break your mic, they only need to ship you one part which is also another good thing.




It's really as easy as screwing them together until it stops letting you also has a rubber/plastic washer for precaution to stop in-case of something like...stripped threads letting you know you are tightening it too much possibly.




If you noticed the white piece on the microphones wire, that is to relieve stress off the cable if you wish to do so by Attaching it to the EXTERNAL TUBE area of your choice so it does not sag and put stress on it, the piece is below which I am talking about.




All that was left to do was attach the Modmic onto a pair of headphones or a headset, for testing purpose I attached it to the same side of my existing headset which is a Razer Megalodon headset.
The Modmic has a bendable tubing to adjust the mic near your mouth or away, whatever you may want it positioned but mics are usually positioned into the corner of your mouth.
Purposely I made them in a sense even with each other the same length away from my mouth so I can record both at the same time without a difference between recordings for a more accurate result.





Now onto the testing!
As I explained above, I have put them exact lengths away from my mouth and area as close as I can, I used Kristal to record the audio tracks at the same time on both microphones and split them into separate files.

All Audio Tracks were used at 100% Microphone Volume for recording in windows 8.1 meaning they were at their MAX volume, In-case *I suggest you make sure your Volume is low based on my setup in-case the recordings are too loud.*

First up is a recording just simply using what Windows 8.1 has you read during a microphone setup.

Razer Megalodon Read to talk test.
https://soundcloud.com/mushxroomxhe...t?in=mushxroomxheadxx/sets/modmic-review-wavs

Antlion Modmic 2.3 Read to talk test.
https://soundcloud.com/mushxroomxheadxx/modmic-mictest?in=mushxroomxheadxx/sets/modmic-review-wavs

So first between the two, from what you hear right off the bat, the Modmic has no white-noise ect. Where as the Megalodon does.
Over the years with all my Razer headsets iv'e heard complaints of the mic having white-noise, which is usually the result of a high volume, but then if you turn the volume down they can't hear you at all almost resulting in either dealing with it, or simply just turn the mic down and have your friends turn you up on their end in programs like VOIP via Skype/Teamspeak/Mumble ect. which still results in white-noise most of the time because they are turning up how loud your voice comes into their end.

Regarding the modmic, no white-noise, sounds clear, it makes me sound like I can actually talk better then I normally do Personally as I sound out my words after long time speech training since I was in 1st grade which got stuck to me making me speak slower as well, and just overall sounds a bit more real like of what my voice actually sounds.
No popping noises really from using certain letters and how they are sounded out as well.


Last up are some Audio tracks recorded while using my Headsets Headphones to listen to music about the same length each Volume percentage of the same song of the same clip.
The headsets headphones were over my ears the Entire time so it was not playing Open picking up the sound easier during this test as they were worn over ear how they should be.

First is 50% volume output of music
Razer Megalodon
https://soundcloud.com/mushxroomxheadxx/megalodon-50?in=mushxroomxheadxx/sets/modmic-review-wavs

Antlion Modmic
https://soundcloud.com/mushxroomxheadxx/modmic-50?in=mushxroomxheadxx/sets/modmic-review-wavs

Instantly you can tell when the music starts playing, the Razer Megalodon is picking up the music, compared to the Modmic unless you turn your volume up VERY Loud almost max, you can't even tell it is playing.


Next is 75% volume output of music

Razer Megalodon
https://soundcloud.com/mushxroomxheadxx/megalodon-75-1?in=mushxroomxheadxx/sets/modmic-review-wavs

Antlion Modmic
https://soundcloud.com/mushxroomxheadxx/modmic-75-1?in=mushxroomxheadxx/sets/modmic-review-wavs

Again, the Razer Megalodons still are picking it up quite alot getting louder now, failing to noise cancel.
Where as the Modmic is still quite low but now getting easier to be heard but still doing its job quite well.


Last up is the 100% Volume output of music test

Razer Megalodon
https://soundcloud.com/mushxroomxheadxx/megalodon-100?in=mushxroomxheadxx/sets/modmic-review-wavs

Antlion Modmic
https://soundcloud.com/mushxroomxheadxx/modmic-100?in=mushxroomxheadxx/sets/modmic-review-wavs

So... The Razer Megalodon mic failed the testing, as it just could not reduce the volume of the music enough before going through the mic, where as the Modmic did a amazing job at making sure it did not pick up the music too much, as it's barely audible compared to the Razer Megalodon.

Please note that the Modmic 2.3 is not noise canceling it is Omni-directional,where as the Razer Megalodon IS noise canceling and is Unidirectional.
Also the fact the Modmic comes with a Foam WindScreen, and the Razer Megalodon does not (still it's a noise canceling mic).


One feature the Modmic from Antlion does NOT have is a Mute Button but does that really matter? Future version which is the 4.0 should have a mute button though if it concerns you that much.


Overall personally, it has been a GREAT experience with this Microphone from Antlion, The Modmic 2.3

I Personally would rate it a 4.5/5
Why? It's simple, Transforming your high end headphones into a Headset is just amazing,or upgrade a existing headset with good headphones but a poor mic into the perfect headset.
The fact is that it is a well priced microphone at $33.95 that competes in quality against higher priced microphones, while being a good price you can make your own Headset with the same, if not better sound quality for both the microphone and headphones at the same price or lower as your favorite headset company, or higher if you choose.

The few thing I would probably change about this mic specifically is the External tube, I would have liked to see the external tube to be like the Modmic 2.0 where it was pvc heat shrink tubing, as well as noise canceling, but the noise canceling is on the 3.0 so they worked on it =).

Pro's:
Does not pickup headphones sound easily
Practically Universal to use on old or new Headphones/Headsets/Desk
Bendable to adjust position of mic away or close to mouth
Easily detachable for when not in use or put away facing upwards still attached to headphones/headset
Great Quality for the Price

Con's:
External Tube is thin, seems as if it will break eventually from too much adjusting would have prefered pvc heat shrink tubing which was used on the Modmic 2.0
Omnidirectional (this is personally to me a con it does not mean it will be for you)


Thanks everyone for reading, and thanks again to Antlion Sending me a Modmic to review.
Here's my blog as well I made just to keep track feel free to follow if you would like!
http://forcefedtech.wordpress.com/


----------

